#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Guwahati Reporting Details

## amos.0119

The seat acceptance fee paid by the candidates will be transferred to the respective admitting institutes after deducting Rs. 1000/- towards processing fee at the reporting centre.


All Certificates , Marks Sheets & Other Documents in Original and Two Sets of Photocopies:All certificates (Pass Certificate, if any and Marks Sheets/ Grade Cards) for 10th Class and 12th ClassAll documents prescribed by JEE(Advanced)2016 in Admission Offer LetterAdmit Card and Score Card of JEE(Advanced)2016Birth Certificate (for Date of Birth)Provisional Seat Allotment LetterSeat Booking Confirmation/ Admission Offer Letter issued at Reporting Center of JoSAA2016In case of OBC(NCL) category students, OBC-Non Creamy Layer Certificate in prescribed format given in JoSAA Portal issued on or after 01.04.2015
In case of SC/ST category students, Caste Certificate in prescribed format given in JoSAA Portal
In case of PwD category students, Physical Disability Certificate in prescribed format given in JoSAA Portal
For all Students: Original or Photocopy of Medical Certificate on your Physical Fitness (in prescribed format given in JoSAA Portal)

Proof of payment of Seat Acceptance Fee (Rs.45,000/- or Rs.20,000/-)

If your family annual income is less than 5 lakhs in last financial year then Family Annual Income Certificate for the financial year of April 1, 2015 to March 31, 2016 issued by the competent authority (District Magistrate/ Revenue officer/ Tehsildar )

Passport (for foreign nationals) or OCI certificate or PIO card, if  applicable DS Certificate,    if applicable    [format    as given in JoSAA Portal]

Your Color Passport Size and Stamp Size Photographs with white background (at least 12 numbers each)
IITG Total Fee Details at the Time of Admission:

Indian Nationals including OCI and PIO Card Holders: SC/ ST/ PwD: Rs.26,545/-; Most Economically Backward (i.e., whose annual family income in the FY2015-16 is less than Rs.1 Lakh): Rs.26,545/-; Other Economically Backward (i.e., whose annual family income in the FY2015-16 is between Rs.1 Lakh and Rs.5 Lakh): Rs.59,878/-; For all others: Rs.1,26,545/-.

Foreign Nationals (excluding OCI and PIO card holders): US$2000+Rs.21,545/- = Rs.1,57,845/- for Non-SAARC Countries and US$1000+Rs.21,545/- = Rs.89,695/- for SAARC Countries .





  Similar Threads: JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Delhi Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Gandhinagar Reporting Details JEE-Advanced 2015, IITs-ISM Admission Reporting Details: Part 1

----------

